# All our TT problems..



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I was thinking to open a thread where write these things..
Car model
Build date
Buy date
Description of many problems like noises,something that we need to check in Audi etc
How you or Audi resolved that problem
km of the car at the moment of the problem

Just to have a summary of few problems and make it easy to find a solution.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I open with a noise from the trunk,very annoying on the not flat roads, indescribable but after many day, I've discovered the part but not the exactly point..
do you recognise this part?!









I've removed the entire part and the noise is disappeared but if I put it in place..here we are!
today's trying was a bit of grease on the hook hoping it's enough to solve it.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

My drivers seat creaks when I shift my body weight left and right. I'm only 11 stone.....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TTimi said:


> My drivers seat creaks when I shift my body weight left and right. I'm only 11 stone.....


for your problem, I have the analog coming from the lumbar mechanism in the passenger seat..
Audi says that if the balloon inside the seat is big and someone sits in the car too heavy, can brakes small plastic parts attached to a guide and then generate the noise.
the problem can be solved opening the seat and wait for the new part so I don't know how many days..I left the seat so..maybe I'll think about it when I have the service.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

When stud out overnight in very heavy driving rain occasionally get the signs that an odd dribble has run down the inside of both driver and passenger windows approx 6 inches back from the leading edge - not enough to wet the inside door top, just leaves a sign that a "drip" of water has run down the glass! Had it occasionally on the Mk2 and the A4 Cabrio before that so should be used to it by now, still anoys me though. Does not happen every time so probably influenced by wind direction, will figure it out one day!

The rest of the car holds up well but saying that have not enabled radio traffic announcements or speed warning because of reported issues in turning them off.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

TTimi said:


> My drivers seat creaks when I shift my body weight left and right. I'm only 11 stone.....


Same here, and I only weigh...

Oh.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## integrarrr (Mar 25, 2016)

Water in both passenger and driver footwells.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

How about a thread about all the good things? The only 'problem' I've had with my TTS is the bloody traffic announcements coming on when they're set to OFF. That aside, zero problems or complaints with the car


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

*TTS October 15*

- Vibrating of something or other when at 3k rpm in S mode. Very annoying.

- Rusting wheel centers.

- Sometimes adjusting the seat back via the round adjuster it can slip around when you lean back, sending you laying down.

- Gearbox can have braindead moments in auto.

- Terrible fuel economy.

There are more issues but they would fall into the 'being picky' category.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

placeborick said:


> *TTS October 15*
> 
> - Vibrating of something or other when at 3k rpm in S mode. Very annoying.
> 
> ...


I think your first issue could be the mirror as per mine and Spudz's experience. Check with dealer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh my god your joking with theses post surely, making me paranoid about the car..!!, fingers crossed non of these start for me or i'll be well throwing my teddy out at the dealers. I'm off outside to pull n press stuff...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My DSG only has 6 speeds, thats a major problem.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

My problems:
1) Force field shields (was a £15,000 option) didn't stop the stone from a passing lorry hitting my roof.
2) Too much other traffic on the road.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

It's been a month and it still feels like forever til July


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

problem solved...stupid plastic!
this plastic cover makes a sound very strange!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> problem solved...stupid plastic!
> this plastic cover makes a sound very strange!
> View attachment 1


Manu the problem is probably the small piece of felt










By changing this, the problem shoul be solved...
I'll change this next days


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..I thought about that but I wasn't sure could be it..the day before I tried with grease so yesterday didn't add or change the felt! But thanks for the tip


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Chuffin annoying scrapping wiper blades, be back to dealers tomorrow for replacements since they didn't return my call today to 'arrange a visit', it better be a positive experience or i'll be taking them off the showroom one !


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> Chuffin annoying scrapping wiper blades, be back to dealers tomorrow for replacements since they didn't return my call today to 'arrange a visit', it better be a positive experience or i'll be taking them off the showroom one !


This may be being caused by the crappy wax they've slapped on your car before you picked it up. Mine did the same until I got a bit of fairy liquid on the screen to de-gunk it.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Why are people so quick to hate on the dealers.

They didn't make your wipers squeak on purpose, just take it in and they will sort it out.

No call back is annoying but there are far worse things to get wound up about, again I very much doubt it was on purpose.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Why are people so quick to hate on the dealers.
> 
> They didn't make your wipers squeak on purpose, just take it in and they will sort it out.
> 
> No call back is annoying but there are far worse things to get wound up about, again I very much doubt it was on purpose.


No, they didn't but they did a sh#te PDI of which this should have been picked up on, however I let it slide as i new they'd replace them, which they did. Its about expectations, spending a lot on a new high range car should be faultless in every way.
And I think if you look at my rating on the dealership you'll find your 'quick to criticize' is unfounded.. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a stuck pixel on my 6 day old coupe's VC screen. It was bright green which was annoying as hell. I have since "massaged" it, its now turned red which is far less obvious.

It needs to go in for "diagnostics" apparently. I already know the outcome. Its a hardware fault and the screen needs replacing. Why waste my time and their own for that matter to book it in again once the part arrives???


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are people so quick to hate on the dealers.
> ...


Agreed, should be faultless, and I will likely be frustrated if I have any issues when my car arrives.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

james88 said:


> I have a stuck pixel on my 6 day old coupe's VC screen. It was bright green which was annoying as hell. I have since "massaged" it, its now turned red which is far less obvious.
> 
> It needs to go in for "diagnostics" apparently. I already know the outcome. Its a hardware fault and the screen needs replacing. Why waste my time and their own for that matter to book it in again once the part arrives???


I wonder if they have an acceptable defects standard for faulty pixels like they do for cameras and TVs.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I wondered the same thing. Its in the middle which I suppose will help my cause.

I admit that I have a OCD tendencies. The trouble with that is now that I have seen it I cant un-see it lol.

Bottom line is, as others have said. When paying 30k plus on a car its not acceptable.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

james88 said:


> I wondered the same thing. Its in the middle which I suppose will help my cause.
> 
> I admit that I have a OCD tendencies. The trouble with that is now that I have seen it I cant un-see it lol.
> 
> Bottom line is, as others have said. When paying 30k plus on a car its not acceptable.


Have you asked them about it?

Like said, you may find there's a clause for a certain amount of pixels to have a problem before they'll do something about it.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I will enquire. But either I will be getting a new one fitted regardless of their policy.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Traffic announcements that switch themselves back on, DAB Radio intermittently not being able to get any DAB at all, normally on start up but doesn't sort itself out until car has been off for longer than 10 mins. Been into dealer who couldn't replicate so said nothing they can/will do unless I can replicate it to show them...drove it back day after investigation as it was doing it for the car to have turned itself off when I got back to it  and DAB to be back when I started it.

Love the car though


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

james88 said:


> I will enquire. But either I will be getting a new one fitted regardless of their policy.


I should think so, Audi are making sales hand over fist which is clear due to the amount of their cars one see's on the road. Its their speciality to 'build' cars, any defects prior to launch should have been ironed out or rectified once identified.

"There you go, your new car, the dash might pixel up a bit, the wipers may scrape on the odd occasion or every time, we're not sure yet. The drums will rust within a week and there could be slight water ingress on heavy downpours, we didn't factor UK weather. The leather may have a nick in it, the fitter is new so we thought you'd understand, he's same guy who lined up the front bumper to the wings which are a bit out of line but within our tolerances, now if you'd just make the cheque out for £37,000 and we're done"

Go on..who signing up ?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> > I will enquire. But either I will be getting a new one fitted regardless of their policy.
> ...


What has made you so sour towards Audi Gatso?

(Unless it's sarcasm... )


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's some little mmi's imperfections





































Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Had my TTS exactly a month now, 2,000 miles covered. Zero problems, well apart from the stupid traffic announcements that I can't seem to stop getting... my brother got his new Focus RS this week, he's been waiting I think about a year for it. It's a very nice car BTW, especially in the bright blue colour, anyway... half the options he ordered are missing from the car, he's got rattles in the dashboard, the front seats are lose, the sat nav keeps switching off for no reason and to top it all, it's got a misfire. He'd be rejecting the car, if it weren't for the fact he'd have to wait another year to get another. The Dealer has been very evasive too, just to add to the all his frustrations. You think your Audi has problems, try the Ford experience... :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Had my TTS exactly a month now, 2,000 miles covered. Zero problems, well apart from the stupid traffic announcements that I can't seem to stop getting... my brother got his new Focus RS this week, he's been waiting I think about a year for it. It's a very nice car BTW, especially in the bright blue colour, anyway... half the options he ordered are missing from the car, he's got rattles in the dashboard, the front seats are lose, the sat nav keeps switching off for no reason and to top it all, it's got a misfire. He'd be rejecting the car, if it weren't for the fact he'd have to wait another year to get another. The Dealer has been very evasive too, just to add to the all his frustrations. You think your Audi has problems, try the Ford experience... :lol:


Someone show Gatso this post so that he realises that being unhappy with the dealer for squeaky wipers is a very minor thing.


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> problem solved...stupid plastic!
> this plastic cover makes a sound very strange!


How did you solve the problem above? If the link above does not work, try this:

viewtopic.php?p=6974474#p6974474


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Audi Made a recall action for that, but I had simply put a felt between the two plastics


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> Had my TTS exactly a month now, 2,000 miles covered. Zero problems, well apart from the stupid traffic announcements that I can't seem to stop getting... my brother got his new Focus RS this week, he's been waiting I think about a year for it. It's a very nice car BTW, especially in the bright blue colour, anyway... half the options he ordered are missing from the car, he's got rattles in the dashboard, the front seats are lose, the sat nav keeps switching off for no reason and to top it all, it's got a misfire. He'd be rejecting the car, if it weren't for the fact he'd have to wait another year to get another. The Dealer has been very evasive too, just to add to the all his frustrations. You think your Audi has problems, try the Ford experience... :lol:


Ford, Ford , 4 wheels & a board :mrgreen: 
I had a RS tailgate me the other day. I bit my lip and let it pass but just wondered if could have?


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Audi Made a recall action for that, but I had simply put a felt between the two plastics


I've made several trips to the dealer and they are not aware about the recall (maybe because I'm in a different country than you). Do you have a reference/document of the recall? e.g. How to fix it?

I'm thinking to take your approach. Where do I insert the felt? Between the plastic trim on the tailgate and the clip? Or between the plastic bits of the clip itself?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Second time a clip inside my seat has broken which means a squeak when turning! First time they completely stripped the seat down to fix it. Will have to take it in for them to do it again!

Drivers window very loud squeak when opening too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

dchui said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Audi Made a recall action for that, but I had simply put a felt between the two plastics
> ...


there is not a real recall, but if you go in Audi and ask they to change it, they'll do it!
if they don't belevie you, you can show some thread from internet...or, they can take a picture of your seat, send it to Audi and then they will get the answer from Audi to change the part!!

try to remove the cover under the hook and drive, check if the noise comes from it..


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> dchui said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Do you mean it has something to do with the seat as well?

I tried putting a bit of sponge on the cover under the hook (the cover that has a tiny piece of felt on it) and it seems to have made it much better. Is it there where you put the felt and it worked for you?

If you don't mind, could you take a photo to show where the problem is and where you put the felt? If you already had the hook replaced, it might also be good to see if the replacement hook is of a new design.

I'll go to the dealer again, but until my next visit, I'm hoping to fix it myself temporarily so to keep myself sane.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can take another pic but Audi has replaced the whole part, obviously the same so I asked where is the difference!! but they wanted to do that so...!
the recall also comprehend the two pivots on the both side of the shelf that enter in the hooks to keep it up


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I can take another pic but Audi has replaced the whole part, obviously the same so I asked where is the difference!! but they wanted to do that so...!
> the recall also comprehend the two pivots on the both side of the shelf that enter in the hooks to keep it up


Thank you! Yeah, I think the photo would allow me to see how you initially solved the problem (where you put the felt). One of the dealers I went to replaced all the clips too (the hook and the two metal ones on the sides). The replacements look the same to me. I can definitely say so about the hook itself.

So yes, the noise is still there. Your photo might help me or the next dealer I visit. Thank you, again!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you drive without the cover below the central hook?


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Did you drive without the cover below the central hook?


Yes, I've done that a few times. I'm not sure if it is coincidence, but the noise disappears if I drive without the cover. More details in my older post below.

viewtopic.php?p=8019313#p8019313


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that's what I said! it's odd but that cover is the problem!


----------



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

My turbo is knackered with 5K on the clock....oh and the least of my worries a squeaky driver side window

Other than that a great little car ha


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

When it's rained heavy and the car has been parked, when I drive I can hear water sloshing around. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes,not for long.Then its as though it drains away.Cant find any evidence of it getting in the car and no condensation on the windows.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Same here with the water thing - just open the boot and it all ends up in there. You'd think Audi would have addressed that after the same issue with the mk2.

Had my car 13 months now, 21k on the clock. Not too much to complain about really. The traffic announcements still come on when switched to OFF. Even a software update at the Dealer has failed to resolve this. I just live with it now. The Media still kicks back to the first track on my ipod when I restart the car. The * button on my steering wheel has the Drive Select on it - I hardly ever touch it, as my car's set to Individual all the time and when I do want some warp speed, I tap it into S on the shifter, but the few times I do press the * it's pot luck if it works. Again, reported to the Dealer and they haven't been able to fix it. So, a few minor niggles aside, it's been pretty good in terms of problems/reliability. It is afterall an Audi, not a Renault or a Nissan, as God help poor old Duke owners, everyone I know has had nightmares with the ugly little bleeders :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

dchui said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > I can take another pic but Audi has replaced the whole part, obviously the same so I asked where is the difference!! but they wanted to do that so...!
> ...


here!
first try I put some grease there..








then, without any success, I removed the shelf but with the noise disappeared, I thought could only be the cover or the central hook...
anyway, remove the cover and put some felt inside or put a double felt around the central hook (see the arrow) that keeps the shelf up


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

My rear seat behind driver no longer folds down as the bit where you push to fold it down stopped working. I have used it 10 times max to put golf clubs in and already broken. Poor!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

mirror dip reset issue.

so put car into reverse mirror dips.

Back into park or drive and mirror does not go back to default position. have to flick the mirror switch to get it to go back

annoying but not a deal breaker

Migzy


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> dchui said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Very clear! I will definitely try this. Thank you!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

migzy said:


> mirror dip reset issue.
> 
> so put car into reverse mirror dips.
> 
> ...


It is a strange way for that feature to be set up. On mine the mirror goes back to the normal position just after I drive away forward, maybe once a speed threshold is crossed.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I confirm, mirrors comes up after 10-12 km/h (speed adjustable with vag) or selecting P or joystick in 0.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

see my doesn't come back to default position in park, i swear it used to as well.

ah well I'll have a look in my odbelven see if i can reset it

ta

migzy


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Squeaky drivers seat for me too. Clip was replaced at last service but within 2-3 weeks came back. Whole thread on here about it, many suffered from it. You can see the plastic back coming away from leather seat. Also phone box for those who have it is absolutely useless. No QI charging and makes no difference to signal strength. 300 quid for a usb port basically. Other than that love my car.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Squeaky drivers seat for me too. Clip was replaced at last service but within 2-3 weeks came back. Whole thread on here about it, many suffered from it. You can see the plastic back coming away from leather seat. Also phone box for those who have it is absolutely useless. No QI charging and makes no difference to signal strength. 300 quid for a usb port basically. Other than that love my car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I agree about the phone box..also, if you connect the phone in charging, it becomes too big and there is not enough space.
New Audi have QI charging, but not the TT even if it described below the phone box image!!
So I thought to buy the phone box from a new TT...but there is not QI anyway!


----------



## ljmc (Jun 6, 2014)

I had the 'fuel sender unit' replaced - a warning on the dash after refuelling and the fuel reading stopped working. I believe it required taking out the rear seats to access the fuel tank and then driving around with a cabin smelling of petrol for a week. It's been fine since for about 15k miles and thankfully the petrol smell has gone away.

I've also had the seat plastic trims replaced and a few rattles in the dash and door 'fixed' (they still rattle).

I currently have a problem with the steering, but so far the dealer can't replicate or trace the issue. After driving the car for a few hours on the motorway the steering suddenly becomes very notchy and it then becomes uncomfortable to drive as you constantly have to correct the wheel. It then resolves itself when you leave the motorway and drive on a few twisty roads or if you stop the car for a few hours.

I've lost count of the amount of times I've been back to Audi. It's slightly soured the experience, but I still love the car and she's a joy to drive. I know I won't keep after the warranty expires and I'm hesitant to buy another Audi.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Squeaky drivers seat for me too. Clip was replaced at last service but within 2-3 weeks came back. Whole thread on here about it, many suffered from it. You can see the plastic back coming away from leather seat. Also phone box for those who have it is absolutely useless. No QI charging and makes no difference to signal strength. 300 quid for a usb port basically. Other than that love my car.
> ...


Not sure I understood your comment. The UK Configurator specifically says "Audi phone box with wireless charging. Are you saying the charging pad is missing? My car is being built next week and I am getting the phone box for free anyway as is now part of the tech pack anyway.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You have inderectly understood right..the description says the phone box is QI compatible ma it doesn't!!
If you che other Audi's phone box, you can see on the bottom the mobile symbol with 2 waves and the QI word..the TT one doesn't have QI even if it's reported in the description!
Many users tried with their Samsung, i too with the external QI for iPhone but nothing happens


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> You have inderectly understood right..the description says the phone box is QI compatible ma it doesn't!!
> If you che other Audi's phone box, you can see on the bottom the mobile symbol with 2 waves and the QI word..the TT one doesn't have QI even if it's reported in the description!
> Many users tried with their Samsung, i too with the external QI for iPhone but nothing happens


Wow, that's so weird! Any idea what wireless charging standard they are using if it is not QI? I wasn't aware there were alternatives!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think there is another type...


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Matrix said:


> When it's rained heavy and the car has been parked, when I drive I can hear water sloshing around. Does this happen to anyone else?


I had this on my A4 - the drain holes in the bulkhead under the screen / between the cabin and the engine bay are blocked - take it to a dealer and ask them politely to clear them out. If the water has drained away by them don't be brushed off


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

jonstatt said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > swanny78 said:
> ...


They added QI charging after I bought my car the dealership told me. Despite them telling me it had it when I bought it. The other big thing for me it that's it's supposed to wirelessly connect to the car ariel making signal much better, again no bloody difference.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Does it work?! Post a picture of the symbol


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Does it work?! Post a picture of the symbol


He meant he was told by his dealer that the charging wasn't in his car and it was in later ones. After I get my MY18 which hopefully gets built in the next few days I will report back.

Qi charging is VERY sensitive on positioning and the box has no extra space. Most of the iPhone qi pads are positioned too near the base of the phone. I suspect it has to be spot on the middle to work.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried anything...even if the description is present since 2015, there is not QI on the TT at the moment


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

noname said:


> I tried anything...even if the description is present since 2015, there is not QI on the TT at the moment


I tried this on MY18 TTS and wireless charging works using an iPhone and cheap Qi charging pad. What is useless though is that I have an iPhone 7 Plus and it only fits in without the case. I think a really thin case may just work.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

jonstatt said:


> noname said:
> 
> 
> > I tried anything...even if the description is present since 2015, there is not QI on the TT at the moment
> ...


Tried one of the ultra-thin iPhone 7 plus cases with a Qi pad inserted between phone and case, and it works just fine in the car. The phone is a bit snug so can be a little fiddly to get it back out, but it is charging just fine and the dash display even gives a message that a phone is charging. I guess they have improved the design.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

jonstatt said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> > noname said:
> ...


Hi

What case was this please? Looking at the morphie ones for the 7 plus would these fit?


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

noname said:


> I tried anything...even if the description is present since 2015, there is not QI on the TT at the moment


That may be partially correct.
I have 2015 JANUARY TT with Phone Box, Connectivity pack etc...
However my phone box has NO QI CHARGING. The little Qi symbol is not present on my matt.

They told me that the Qi charging was introduced to TT earliest 2016. [smiley=book2.gif]

I was "kinda tricked' because I bought my TT second hand via their Audi Used Cars website back in December 2016 so they had the "updated phone box description"... making me think that my car too has Qi charging.

They weren't going to bother with making separate features descriptions for second hand cars who may or may not have new features. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------

